# shark found in lake michigan



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,414121,00.html


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Bull sharks can Live in fresh water for up to 2 years; I blieve.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats pretty interesting on how fast the scientist dismiss the possibility that the fish could have lived in that water.
That being said I would have came to the same conclusion.


----------

